# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  off to Boca next week

## soyabeans

any new restaurant suggestions in the Boca/Palm beach area

----------


## Peter NJ

Watch out for the sharks!!! Did you see on the News thousands of sharks off West Palm...I believe they mentioned Boca as well.

----------


## bto

I saw them, Peter!!  Hundreds of them, 50 yards from the sand, they said....Yikes, enough to keep me out of the water, LOL.

----------

